# Noob ? RE: Printing



## Mandolin (Jul 10, 2014)

It has been years (ahem, 15) since I was a photographer's assistant in college. The woman I worked for used film exclusively, and we had a family-owned local lab that printed wonderful photos for us. Fast forward to present day, and I shoot digital. I've moved out of the big city, and I'd like to start up my own little business. My question is, where do I get my photos printed if I don't have a local lab? This question sounds so silly to me, but I'm honestly curious. Any advice?


----------



## KmH (Jul 10, 2014)

There are lots of online labs.

Considering your location check out WHCC - White House Custom Colour
White House Custom Colour - Color Calibration & Management

I also used:
Miller's Professional Imaging
Professional Photo Lab | Photo Printing | H&H Color Lab
Expert Photo Labs & Online Digital Photo Printing | Black River Imaging
Bay Photo Lab - Professional Photo Printing | Digital Prints, Photo Canvas, MetalPrints, ThinWraps, Albums, Books, ROES
Online Poster Printing ? Make Posters Online, Custom Posters & More at Short Run Posters


----------



## table1349 (Jul 10, 2014)

There are two choices.   The ones Keith has offered, which by the way are for the most part good Labs.  I say for the most part because there are a couple I have no experience/knowledge of.  I would trust Keith's judgment of them.

Or you could go this way. Epson Professional 17 inch Compact Desktop Printer | Epson Stylus Pro 3880
It will take an investment and learning on your part and do it in house.  Both options have advantages and disadvantages.


----------



## Mandolin (Jul 10, 2014)

Thank you, thank you! I figured I'd have to use an online lab, but was hesitant b/c I've never used one before. I'll be sure to check out the ones listed. I'd love to have my own printer, too, but that will have to work it's way into the budget.  Maybe Santa will think I've been really good?  :mrgreen:


----------



## KmH (Jul 10, 2014)

It also takes a fair bit of technical knowledge to do your own printing if you want consistently good prints.

Fine Art Printing for Photographers: Exhibition Quality Prints with Inkjet Printers

The Digital Negative: Raw Image Processing in Lightroom, Camera Raw, and Photoshop
The Digital Print: Preparing Images in Lightroom and Photoshop for Printing


----------



## benp2k6 (Jul 28, 2014)

Mandolin,

I vote for bayphoto, never let me down!  Just printed a 16x48 pano and it came out awesome


----------



## Johnboy2978 (Jul 31, 2014)

I typically use WHCC or Mpix for my stuff and both seem to deliver consistent quality prints.  A while back I looked at what the cost would be to do printing myself, and for me the obvious choice was to use an online service rather than trying to do it myself.  I have found it to be quite cost effective to do all my own framing however.


----------



## Santa_Claus (Aug 23, 2014)

Mandolin said:


> I'd love to have my own printer, too, but that will have to work it's way into the budget.  Maybe Santa will think I've been really good?



Well, I'll check my list when I get back from vacation ;-)  I use BayPhoto for all of my printing. I find them economical, with great quality, and a huge range of print options. The fact they are deeply integrated into SmugMug makes a big difference for me, too.


----------

